# Things that have almost made you fail inspection



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

We almost failed our final for having a 24" vanity in the corner of the bathroom. 15" center off the wall is the requirement but he let it go.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

themavinator said:


> We almost failed our final for having a 24" vanity in the corner of the bathroom. 15" center off the wall is the requirement but he let it go.


And you're glad because of that!!! Good job. I hope that's not in a public restroom and you guys have plenty room or be ready for a law sue soon.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Gargalaxy said:


> And you're glad because of that!!! Good job. I hope that's not in a public restroom and you guys have plenty room or be ready for a law sue soon.


Do you guys have a App for you code book?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, google app store (florida plumbing code).:thumbsup:


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Gargalaxy said:


> Yes, google app store (florida plumbing code).:thumbsup:


That's sweet!


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> Yes, google app store (florida plumbing code).:thumbsup:


Works for android. Not iPhone. I went to the Florida building code website and downloaded each chapter to the iPhone as a PDF. Still awful small trying to read it.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't have iPhone, my it's an android and work the app work perfect on it.


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

So anyway.....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

themavinator said:


> So anyway.....












I once failed a final inspection for {2} reasons. Who fails a final??

1} I forgot a water hammer arrestor under the kitchen sink for the D/W,

2} Inspector said he didn't 'recognize the lav faucets' and didn't know if they were low-lead. I had to copy info from the 'net and show him that Brizo faucets do indeed comply with the low-lead standard.

My fault for forgetting the water hammer arrestor under the sink. When I started in this trade, we used air chambers on the tub valves and laundry. So I'm used to the old school methods.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I almost did, the inspector wanted a floor drain on 3" bathroom drain draining into a sewage ejector. He said he wanted it in there incase the pump ever died, so the place wouldnt fill with sewage. A test plug and a few gallons of water I had my underground passed. They are a bit of a grey area here, as the code says that a floor drain is required on a gravity system. Doesn't say anything about where a sewage pit applies. Most inspectors say they don't want a floor drain on one, but there is always that one inspector like the one I faught.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

a few weeks ago I put in a 4" NH double combo on it's back. The Inspector said no at first then said OK just don't do it again.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Rando said:


> a few weeks ago I put in a 4" NH double combo on it's back. The Inspector said no at first then said OK just don't do it again.


 lol nh combo? U mean double ty?


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

budders said:


> lol nh combo? U mean double ty?


 ty? you mean tee? :laughing: There's people from all over the world on here. we all call things by different names. A "combo" is a combination wye with 45 on it here. A double combo is just what it says. try and keep up, k ?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

budders said:


> lol nh combo? U mean double ty?


a combo fitting is just what it says it is a combination of a wye and 1/8 th bend in one fitting so there is less joints.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Guys from up north call it a 'Tee wye'; down in FL, we call the same fitting a combination or combo for short.

The term that throws me is the Boston fitting something or another. Maybe some Mass. plumbers can help out.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Guys from up north call it a 'Tee wye'; down in FL, we call the same fitting a combination or combo for short. The term that throws me is the Boston fitting something or another. Maybe some Mass. plumbers can help out.


 never seen a tee wye in a order book. Terminology is kinda important. We have a supply house here that one of the counter guys won't get something unless you use the right terms. If you press it you will get a lecture. I love to watch a new guy come in and ask for something that he only knows by its nickname.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Guys from up north call it a 'Tee wye'; down in FL, we call the same fitting a combination or combo for short. The term that throws me is the Boston fitting something or another. Maybe some Mass. plumbers can help out.


Boston TY, is a combo wye and 1/8

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

I like all the odd ball names of stuff just the other day a plumber from cali asked to borrow my "thumb cutter". Aka minni cutter. Anyone ever heard the brass tee on top of a w/h called a water heater tee or a tank tee?


----------



## Drainprodm (Apr 2, 2013)

Dpeckplb said:


> I almost did, the inspector wanted a floor drain on 3" bathroom drain draining into a sewage ejector. He said he wanted it in there incase the pump ever died, so the place wouldnt fill with sewage. A test plug and a few gallons of water I had my underground passed. They are a bit of a grey area here, as the code says that a floor drain is required on a gravity system. Doesn't say anything about where a sewage pit applies. Most inspectors say they don't want a floor drain on one, but there is always that one inspector like the one I faught.


How does that work wouldn't the sewage come up out of the floor drain?


----------



## Burner tech (Oct 24, 2013)

budders said:


> I like all the odd ball names of stuff just the other day a plumber from cali asked to borrow my "thumb cutter". Aka minni cutter. Anyone ever heard the brass tee on top of a w/h called a water heater tee or a tank tee?


I've always called them mini cutters or imp cutter.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This is what I have always called a "tank tee," they are used on the bottom of well pressure tanks, instead of a bunch of tees, nipples, and bushings.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Burner tech said:


> I've always called them mini cutters or imp cutter.


Same here.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

The only place I have seen a combo called a tee-wye, is at Menards, on the little card in front of the bin. All of the plumbers I know call them combos.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

422 plumber said:


> The only place I have seen a combo called a tee-wye, is at Menards, on the little card in front of the bin. All of the plumbers I know call them combos.


It is a ty in Nova Scotia


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Can't be a tee and a wye it's either one or the other. Terminology can be a ******* sometimes.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> Can't be a tee and a wye it's either one or the other. Terminology can be a ******* sometimes.


Can't be a tee if it has a flow direction.
Tee wye= san tee
Combo= combination wye and ⅛th bend
Every supply house I've been in Connecticut, Massachusetts, New Hampshire and Maine a tee wye is a tee with a directional branch. Can only be used for venting and when going from horizontal to vertical on drainage. If it was just a tee it wouldn't have a direction.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> Can't be a tee if it has a flow direction. Tee wye= san tee Combo= combination wye and ⅛th bend Every supply house I've been in Connecticut, Massachusetts, New Hampshire and Maine a tee wye is a tee with a directional branch. Can only be used for venting and when going from horizontal to vertical on drainage. If it was just a tee it wouldn't have a direction.


a sanitary tee is used in drainage and has direction of flow it is a tee. A combo is a wye with a 1/8 bend formed with it so you don't have a joint between the two. My point is you cannot call a fitting a tee wye because they are two different types. Wyes have a 45 degree branch and a tee makes a 90 deg branch.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> a sanitary tee is used in drainage and has direction of flow it is a tee. A combo is a wye with a 1/8 bend formed with it so you don't have a joint between the two. My point is you cannot call a fitting a tee wye because they are two different types. Wyes have a 45 degree branch and a tee makes a 90 deg branch.


If we went to the supply house and asked for a sanitary t, they would ask if we meant a ty. In Nova Scotia, plumbers, inspectors, wholesalers, etc. call them ty's. Different places different terminology


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

tim666 said:


> If we went to the supply house and asked for a sanitary t, they would ask if we meant a ty. In Nova Scotia, plumbers, inspectors, wholesalers, etc. call them ty's. Different places different terminology


Ok, now let's talk about estabrooks.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Sounds like everyone is complicating things. If your getting drainage fittings and ask for a tee you should get what people are calling a teewye. The only way not to get a directional tee that I've ever seen is with pressure fittings. A little common sense goes a long way. I have also never used a combo fitting. Always used tees and wyes.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

dclarke said:


> Always used tees and wyes.


Same here and all I've usually heard too.
Interesting topic either way.


----------



## Chris3topher271 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Hwv*

Horizontal wet venting was starting to become popular and some inspectors didn't know what they were looking at.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Chris3topher271 said:


> Horizontal wet venting was starting to become popular and some inspectors didn't know what they were looking at.


Inspectors and members here know what we are looking at and you are about to failed without a proper intro.


----------



## Chris3topher271 (Jun 13, 2014)

Posted my intro yesterday! Haha, you guys are good


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Chris3topher271 said:


> Posted my intro yesterday! Haha, you guys are good


You don't know yet :lol: and thanks for the intro :thumbsup:


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Watch the new lead standards coming into play. There effective in Ohio July 1st. It only effects copper and brass waterlines and all sink faucets. Does not effect tub and shower faucets.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Burner tech said:


> I've always called them mini cutters or imp cutter.


"Imp" cutter term came about cuz they were first manufactured by Imperial.

Another one is "ditch dies"


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Ty tee wyes seen the name on I think charlotte book. If youve been in this trade awhile you know its a term just not used everywhere. Ive failed final on track homes , no aresster on ice maker. I still forget to put them on almost every time I do a remodel job.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

i was tagged because i over vented two hair sinks ha ha over vented


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Been called on a lot of things since 1986 . Not just me but the companys Ive worked for. Ive moved more than a few water closets. Cut out santees on their backs venting tubs after doing it for years and being inspected, (I was taught thats how you do it and never understood how it was legal and found out it wasent) Lets see hot mopped shower pans without grade, plastic pipe thru fire walls, not enough grade man I seen alot had to fix alot, been called on a lot of things. Last but not least final gas test... wrong type of gage, not holding, busted out walls finding leaks for final gas test. I dont think Ive been lucky enough to almost get called on much!


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Had the same inspector try to fail me for dumping a continuous vented shower onto the Toilet fixture drain before the wet vent. It is now allowed in Ontario under the 2014 code changes. We were taught this at an update course this inspector was at. He didn't defect me but told me he was not accepting it. I told him how can you defult me if it is according to the code. His response was well this time its ok but never again. I asked his boss and she said that it is totally legal.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Dpeckplb said:


> Had the same inspector try to fail me for dumping a continuous vented shower onto the Toilet fixture drain before the wet vent. It is now allowed in Ontario under the 2014 code changes. We were taught this at an update course this inspector was at. He didn't defect me but told me he was not accepting it. I told him how can you defult me if it is according to the code. His response was well this time its ok but never again. I asked his boss and she said that it is totally legal.


Was this provincial changes or is it the Canadian code?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

tim666 said:


> Was this provincial changes or is it the Canadian code?


As far as we were told it's provincial only. It sure saves on pipe.


----------

